# Regional differences



## skitian (Apr 5, 2011)

It's very interesting to read about all the regional differences between the materials and the methods that we all use. The debates on here are hilarious. 

For that matter, what do you all use or encounter for residential, single home water services? I mostly install polyethylene pipe, once in a while copper. I still run into old galvanized services in the city and even the occasional lead service, but they're in the process of updating all the mains and pushing people to replace their services if they run into galv or lead.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

It gets funnier when people get worked up over the smallest things. The arguments can get a bit heated.


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

Pretty much all copper out here.. Still run into galvy services all the time though..


----------



## grandpa (Jul 13, 2008)

Putty or silicone?
Air gap or not?
ABS, PVC, or cast?
PEX or not?
Hot on the left?
1.6 gpm? 1.28? 0.8?


----------



## skitian (Apr 5, 2011)

grandpa said:


> Putty or silicone?
> Air gap or not?
> ABS, PVC, or cast?
> PEX or not?
> ...


Putty
No air gap
PVC
No pec
Hot in the center
3.5


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

skitian said:


> Putty
> No air gap
> PVC
> No pec
> ...


 
Thats all wrong :jester:


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

skitian said:


> Putty
> No air gap
> PVC
> No pec
> ...


What do you mean "no airgap"?

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

That is funny never seen galv service here its copper k coil, old stuff was lead. Still plenty of old stuff


----------



## skitian (Apr 5, 2011)

U.A.til.I.die said:


> What do you mean "no airgap"?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


We strap the dishwasher line up high inside the cabinet before it hooks to the disposal or branch tee. That's allowed by code here, actually I just drill my hole for the line up high so I don't have strap it.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

skitian said:


> We strap the dishwasher line up high inside the cabinet before it hooks to the disposal or branch tee. That's allowed by code here, actually I just drill my hole for the line up high so I don't have strap it.


Understood, will have to check local code for that one, my house is piped like that since I moved in.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

skitian said:


> It's very interesting to read about all the regional differences.....


I noticed that all plumbers from up North type with a funny accent. :cowboy:


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> I noticed that all plumbers from up North type with a funny accent. :cowboy:


No doot aboot it!

But I've been taught not to trust a plumber whose first name forms part of his last name... :laughing:

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

U.A.til.I.die said:


> ...But I've been taught not to trust a plumber whose first name forms part of his last name... :laughing:


:lol:


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Most guys don't mention it often as not to confuse you southerners, but us Canucks have 2 separate codebooks to follow...

One for TeePees and one for Igloos... Confusing stuff!

Sent from my iGloo using dial up internet... Gasp!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> I noticed that all plumbers from up North type with a funny accent. :cowboy:


And Why do they use that CPVC Cement on ABS? :laughing:


----------



## skitian (Apr 5, 2011)

I never installed a single piece of ABS and I've only seen it in a handful of 20 year old houses around here


----------



## DIZ (Nov 17, 2010)

Redwood said:


> And Why do they use that CPVC Cement on ABS? :laughing:


Down south they use black ABS glue. With yellow, you can see that your joint has been glued.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

DIZ said:


> Down south they use black ABS glue. With yellow, you can see that your joint has been glued.


Now that just seems weird to me... Glue the same colour as the pipe = apprentices dry fitting and forgetting joints. Y'all know if you bind a piece of 3" good and deep into a fitting you'll have a he'll of a time pullin her back out WITHOUT glue. Just seems like a bad idea to me...

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

DIZ said:


> Down south they use black ABS glue. With yellow, you can see that your joint has been glued.





U.A.til.I.die said:


> Now that just seems weird to me... Glue the same colour as the pipe = apprentices dry fitting and forgetting joints. Y'all know if you bind a piece of 3" good and deep into a fitting you'll have a he'll of a time pullin her back out WITHOUT glue. Just seems like a bad idea to me...


Nobody I plumb with dry fits... :no:

It goes together one time with cement after measuring and cutting properly. I figure with dry fitting you are off by about 1/4 - 3/8" on each fitting anyhow so why do it?

I also seldom use ABS either, mostly PVC is what I use.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Redwood said:


> Nobody I plumb with dry fits... :no:
> 
> It goes together one time with cement after measuring and cutting properly. I figure with dry fitting you are off by about 1/4 - 3/8" on each fitting anyhow so why do it?
> 
> I also seldom use ABS either, mostly PVC is what I use.


Trust me Red, nor do I. Used to though, as an apprenti, until I got good and also was verbally accosted when I got caught...

But I still see some of the less confident, greener apprentices, doing it all the time...

Either way, it's the same theory behind visible primer being mandated in certain jurisdictions... No?

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Redwood said:


> Nobody I plumb with dry fits... :no:
> 
> It goes together one time with cement after measuring and cutting properly. I figure with dry fitting you are off by about 1/4 - 3/8" on each fitting anyhow so why do it?
> 
> I also seldom use ABS either, mostly PVC is what I use.


And did you seriously say "nobody that I plumb with"... Lol that's not how I get down... People who know me, know how I roll... Lpl

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

U.A.til.I.die said:


> Either way, it's the same theory behind visible primer being mandated in certain jurisdictions... No?


Yep I'll agree with that...
Makes the inspectors life easy when he can tell it was cemented from 20' away...:laughing:

I try to hang around with the good plumbers so that means nobody dry fits...

I had a newbie ride with me briefly...
Somebody threw fittings at him when they saw him dry fitting...:thumbup:
Nothing like an 85 mph sani-tee at the head to brush him back from doing it again...:laughing:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

> Either way, it's the same theory behind visible primer being mandated in certain jurisdictions... No?


 I got nailed on a job in Bellevue about 8 or 9 years ago for not having visible purple primer -- I'm kind of a neat freak.

The Inspector was set to fail the job and force me to cut it all out and start over when one of my guys reminded me that I shake the excess primer off of the dauber inside of the pipe.

I popped the test and cut out two sections of pipe and showed them to the Inspector -- She hemmed and hawed for a few minutes, made a phone call, read her code book and then grudgingly agreed to return and sign it off after I retested the parts of the system I had cut out -- Dinged me for a $75.00 re-inspection fee as well.

Needless to say, we are very careful to not be too careful primering pipe on the East Side.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

> I try to hang around with the good plumbers so that means nobody dry fits...


 Our Inspectors have what they call 'dry-fit' inspections for Home Owners doing their own Plumbing work; They'll come out and check to make sure everything is plumbed according to code and then give the HO permission to glue it up and call for re-inspection of the rough-in.

Of course they never tell the HO that things that are dry fit seldom if ever go back together the same way when primered and glued -- Nor do they ask the HO if they de-burred or beveled the pipe cuts.

I've made some good money over the years coming to the rescue of frustrated HO's who thought they knew it all and thought they were saving a buck doing it themselves.


----------

